# Pictures of my horse of a different color....



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Well my Billy Idol colt who was a lovely golden palomino color as a foal and yearling has now changed on me. It is like having a new horse. He is now a smutty palomino with I am assuming sabino markings kinda like a Rabicano. He has a coon tail, patch of white on belly and roaning in his flanks and throughout his coat. It is hard to tell from the pictures but you can probably see some of it. He still is a good looking boy. These pictures are of course him loose and not being setup properly. Just wanted to show off my "new horse" LOL..


----------



## Kawgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Whatever color he is, he's very handsome!


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2009)

He is very nice looking!!!

Do you think he could be smokey silver dapple black???

Whatever his color is, he wears it very well!!!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! What a change. I remember seeing his baby pictures! Handsome guy.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody.. Nope he doesnt carry silver. And he is definitely a palomino but he just went smutty. Shocked me quite a bit to see him so dark and get darker from last year to this. Actually shocked me quite a bit to see the white patch on his belly that wasnt there before either. Didnt know that much white could develop over the winter... We kinda like him alot no matter what color he is.....


----------



## Mona (Jun 5, 2009)

He's VERY NICE!!!!!!



As to his color, I do not see any sign of smutty palomino art all. I would think he may be a smokey silver black. Did you have him color tested? Do you have pics of him unclipped at birth, then in various stages after that, right up to this year when you clipped him?


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

here is a picture of him as a foal and yearling.










He was quite gold as a foal and as a yearling.


----------



## Tami (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, when you said a horse of a different color, you really meant it. Holy cow, I would have never guessed it was the same horse. He was so "palomino" before. Very interesting......


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I meant it.. You cant tell it from these pics but he still has some golden coloring up on his withers and various places in like patches. Almost kinda marbled. Think he trying to be a tortishell..LOL plus he has all these roany hairs mixed in his coat from his flanks. He is definitely kinda interesting.


----------



## Mona (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW, that is one heck of a color transformation, for sure!! He sure does look palomino as a weanling and yearling!! Do you plan to color test?? It would be really interesting to see the results of that. WOW...unreal!!! He sure is beautiful, no matter the color!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you Mona ! I am planning on having him tested for what I can but I dont think they have a test for smutty. I am pretty sure he doesnt carry silver. But I could be wrong. I am pretty sure he is smutty as he is getting black hairs in his tail and I have been told that is a sign of smuttiness in palominos. He didnt have those when he was a foal or yearling either. So I guess we will see.....


----------



## Mona (Jun 5, 2009)

Well just so you know exactly what you have, you can test for silver, cream, red and agouti. Then you'll know without a doubt.



And PLEASE be sure to let us all know the results!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 5, 2009)

He is really handsome Alicia !!! I have always liked him a lot


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

I will probably test for silver, red, agouti, LWO( I am sure he doesnt carry that either)and maybe for the sabino test that they have. I dont think I will test for cream as his sire is cremello so I know he carries the cream gene. I will definitely let you all know.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Leeana !!! We really like him and definitely decided he has a permanent home here. I have always been back and forth on him for various reasons but think I would be pretty stupid not to keep him. I would love to show him sometime but seems like money gets in the way.. The part where I dont have any..LOL


----------



## Mona (Jun 6, 2009)

ontherisefarm said:


> I will probably test for silver, red, agouti, LWO( I am sure he doesnt carry that either)and maybe for the sabino test that they have. I dont think I will test for cream as his sire is cremello so I know he carries the cream gene. I will definitely let you all know.



Oh, good thinking about testing for those pinto genes, and also yes, you're right...I forgot his sire was a cremello, so you can save that $25!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2009)

I still think hes a silver bay. Tiny was that same color for a couple years and then got really dark. Everyone insisted she was a palomino but we knew she wasnt since neither the sire or dam carried cream. Nice horse!


----------



## Jill (Jun 6, 2009)

With the sire being double dilute, he's got to be something with cream. To me, he really looks silver, but in the earlier pics, palomino. He can't be silver bay with Billy Idol as a sire... Will be interesting to follow what he is (other than very handsome that is!).


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 6, 2009)

kaykay said:


> I still think hes a silver bay. Tiny was that same color for a couple years and then got really dark. Everyone insisted she was a palomino but we knew she wasnt since neither the sire or dam carried cream. Nice horse!


Thanks we think he is too. He cant be silver bay as his sire is a cremello his only other option would be silver buckskin but I will test him and let you all know....Thanks for looking at my mystery colored horse..LOL I really dont think it is silver either as his sire to my knowledge has never thrown a silver ( somebody correct me if I am wrong ) If it is silver it would have to come from Billy Idol as his dam is a bay tobiano so if silver were present she would be silver bay instead.

Kay Kay you are pretty close to me why dont you come visit and see him.? Pictures dont quite get the exact color of his coat. It is quite interesting....


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 6, 2009)

He for sure can be or carry silver with Idol as his sire, his double dilute would just hide his silver gene I am thinking no different then a palomino can carry silver you just would not see it In fact I do not know Idols parents but have often wondered if he carries the silver gene as well just by the looks of some of his get.

I can not wait to hear the results of your color test


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 6, 2009)

He certainly looks a Silver Black to me, and I do agree the foal/yearling pictures are not typical BUT when you first posted them I did not think he was Palomino.

Smutty does not really affect the coat like that, and no, you are right there is no test for Smutty/Sooty, and I have seen horses that are darker than that test Palomino....BUT (again




) when Sooty turns the coat that dark it usually turns the mane and tail dark as well, even on a Palomino.

That is why we think he is Silver....

I don't think there is much point in testing for Sabino as he is obviously Sabino, so all the test would do is tell you if he has Sab1 or not, it's up to you obviously.......


----------



## fancyappy (Jun 6, 2009)

remarkable change. A beautiful horse in all his colors!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2009)

I looked and your 2 hrs from me. Wish you were a bit closer!!

What color is the dam??

I just feel sure hes carrying silver. I am not very familiar with his sire but looking at other foals of his silver is either coming from the stallion or the mares he bred because he has quite a few silver foals. If it was me I would test for silver for sure

But no matter what color he is hes a nice guy!


----------



## Dona (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, others have already said it....but I'm going to put in my 2 cents worth too. I also feel he is a Silver Smokey Black. as Rabbit said, I woudn't bother testing for Sabino because he has an OBVIOUS sabino pattern on his belly.....and the test will only test for one of several Sabino genes anyway.


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree, that is GOT to be a silver horse! So I guess smokey silver black?


----------



## Getitia (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Alicia

We have a sooty palomino ( dna tested to be a non-silver carrier) this is his photo as a two year old



as when he was younger, I thought he may be a silver buckskin so I had him tested as I had never had one quite the same color before. Interesting that as he has matured, both his mane/tail have continued to have more and more dark hairs. It may help as a comparison photo.

I agree with many others who have indicated that your boy appears to a silver smokey black - let us know what the test shows!


----------



## Russ (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm no help on his color but he sure is a handsome looking horse!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Russ !!!

I will send in hair samples on Monday so I can see what color he is exactly. Dont really care one way or the other but it sure would be interesting to find out..

Thanks Everyone !!!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 8, 2009)

I just mailed off Rockys hair samples to Animal Genetics. I am testing him for LWO, red/black , agouti, and silver. So Might know something by end of week or monday.


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see the results.

~Sandy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 9, 2009)

He is a lovely, LOVELY horse. If you ever do decide to give him up....







*cough, cough*

Leia


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 9, 2009)

Thankyou Leia, I'll keep that in mind but I think we are gonna keep him around awhile... Besides how many people do you know with a horse of a different color..I think tomorrow he may go purple..lol


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 14, 2009)

waiting is so hard.. I am really excited about getting his results back.. Cross your fingers they come in Monday morning...


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see the results on your beautiful boy!!!

But, I have to tell you, I have already laid claim to any and all purple horses. So, if he turns purple, I will have to book Hauled Right to pick him up at your place and bring him here to me!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 14, 2009)

Jill said:


> I can't wait to see the results on your beautiful boy!!!
> But, I have to tell you, I have already laid claim to any and all purple horses. So, if he turns purple, I will have to book Hauled Right to pick him up at your place and bring him here to me!!!



That is too funny Jill.. Purple is my favorite color so we may have to play rock, paper ,scissors to decide..LOL


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I spent a couple hours at Alicia's on Saturday and got to see Rocky in person (and yes, photos do NOT do him justice!) Definitely don't think he's smokey silver black or silver bay, he's still got that gold tint to his coat in person


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2009)

I know he cannot be silver bay with a Billy Idol (double dilute) as a sire. Color results will be interesting but we all know he wears any color well


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 16, 2009)

OK people here are the results....drum roll please....

LWO- nn

red/black- ee

agouti-Aa

silver-nn

so my boy is a palomino.......as he is homozygous red, doesnt carry silver or the lethal white gene so his dark color has to be smutty. Interesting....

so he is actually a smutty palomino tobiano/sabino pinto .


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2009)

VERY Interesting!!! I wish I could see him in person but you know... I'd probably try and sneak him home with me if I did







This has been a very educational thread!!! It would be neat if it could go on the "Best Of" board later because I think this is one many people would be surprised by. I love it!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey,, That is neat!

I love his color. I Hope my Billy Filly has the smutty color too..



)

So many of Billy's babies are.

~Sandy


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 16, 2009)

Miniequine said:


> Hey,, That is neat!I love his color. I Hope my Billy Filly has the smutty color too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your filly is so pretty.. I really like Billy Idol's foals. I would love to have a filly by him.. Of course then I would have to find her a boyfriend later on if I decided to let her have a family...


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 16, 2009)

ontherisefarm said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,, That is neat!I love his color. I Hope my Billy Filly has the smutty color too..
> ...






) Thanks... We just love her. Your boy is awesome.



)

~Sandy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 16, 2009)

Not surprising at all



Especially after seeing him in person the other day!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I could get pictures to show exactly how his color is. It truely is marbled...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 17, 2009)

ontherisefarm said:


> I wish I could get pictures to show exactly how his color is. It truely is marbled...


Tell ya what, remind me when we come back down (probably a week or so if that works for you) and I'll bring my camera and we can do a little photo-shoot if you want


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, talk about color changing. Either way, he is a very nice colt and I bet you are looking forward to using someday!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> ontherisefarm said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could get pictures to show exactly how his color is. It truely is marbled...
> ...


That would be pretty cool Cristina... Thanks !!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 19, 2009)

Alicia, hes gorgeous, no matter what color he is, feel free to send him up here sometime, I think from that keen expression in his eye, heed love to rough house with my goofy gelding, Titan

And Christina, Im sooooo jealous you got to meet him.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 19, 2009)

Thankyou Arab luvr.. He definitely would be rough housing.. . He is quite the firecracker.....


----------



## Mona (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the results with us! That has got to be the most intriguing one I have seen posted here yet!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 19, 2009)

Told ya he is a horse of a different color.. LOL

You are quite welcome... I wasnt really surprised by them but he definitely doesnt follow the mold of what one thinks or the color should be..


----------

